
USA warns Democratic Republic of Congo not to use electronic voting - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/02/16/the-democratic-republic-of-congo-warned-against-using-electronic-voting-for-presidential-elections/
======
fiiv
Paper ballots can be manipulated physically, the questions can be put in
confusing ways, irregularities can exist in the counting process, and they can
be physically lost.

Yes, there can be observers that seal boxes, watch over the whole process,
etc. But fraud can still exist even if they have full access.

How is that any better, apart from an appeal to tradition?

